
Show HN: Events around you for the Solar Eclipse - picsoung
http://xn--6g8hia.ws
======
free_everybody
This is so cool! Thank you so much for this. Also, my browser address bar
doesn't support emojis. Am I doing something wrong??

~~~
picsoung
Thanks for your comment :)

Make sure you have the latest version of the browser.

Sometimes you can type the emoji domain and it will be converted to punnycodes
directly.

Emoji domains are just starting.

